# My tortise has cloudy eyes...



## lijuan22 (May 30, 2009)

Hi All! 

I've just registered as an user here....

My small tortise is sick..her eyes became cloudy for more than a week..I have bought some eye drops for her & have applied for more than a week...but seems like she has difficulty in opening her eyes fully....

Should I change the brand of the eye drop? Or do you have a better suggestion of which better brand to use? 

Hope to receive reply from you guys asap!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

We are going to need more information...species of tortoise, is she eating and acting normal except for her eyes? Generally the eyes are just a symptom of underlying sickness...I would up the heat. Give long warm soaks and use terramycin eye ointment. You can get it on-line or in most feed stores. If it is just an eye problem the ointment will fix it, but I think your tort is sick and needs more then just eye ointment. Please give some more info and describe how you keep her and how she is acting...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2009)

Like Maggie said, swollen and closed eyes is merely an indication of something else wrong with the tortoise. The most common cause of eye problems would be food related or substrate related.

What kind of tortoise is it?
What kind of substrate are you using?
What do you feed it?
What is it living in?
What are the temperatures on either end of the habitat?
What kind of lighting do you use for it?

Can you possible post some pictures of the tortoise and his living conditions?

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 31, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I hope we all can help you sort this out. 

Please also include your location if you don't have a vet--if it's not an easy fix (such as husbandry we can point out with more info) your tort should really see the vet. Once a tort shows signs of an illness, it can quickly be downhill. Most of the time they don't show any symptoms until something is bad.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 31, 2009)

lijuan22, How is your tort doing?


----------



## lijuan22 (Jun 2, 2009)

hihi..thanks for the reply...

she is just like a normal tortise which I bought from the market...I am not tat familiar wif tortise tings...so sorrie...so cnt tell wat species it belongs to...

ya..she is eating normal...her eyes are open sometimes for a few seconds den close again...

I dun put her in water..she sleeps on a cushion..she is used to dry place...as I wana try to stop her from growing too fast so i dun put her in water...can u share wif me the website which sells tortise stuff?

many thanks...




maggie3fan said:


> We are going to need more information...species of tortoise, is she eating and acting normal except for her eyes? Generally the eyes are just a symptom of underlying sickness...I would up the heat. Give long warm soaks and use terramycin eye ointment. You can get it on-line or in most feed stores. If it is just an eye problem the ointment will fix it, but I think your tort is sick and needs more then just eye ointment. Please give some more info and describe how you keep her and how she is acting...




I am staying in Hougang...

Is it expensive? How much does each consultation costs?



tortoisenerd said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! I hope we all can help you sort this out.
> 
> Please also include your location if you don't have a vet--if it's not an easy fix (such as husbandry we can point out with more info) your tort should really see the vet. Once a tort shows signs of an illness, it can quickly be downhill. Most of the time they don't show any symptoms until something is bad.




as mentioned in my reply to Maggie...I duno wat kinda tortise it belongs to...but it is those which u cn see in the market easily...just a normal type of tortise..

eyes is closed & abit swollen....

as for food...she likes to eat fresh mini prawns...so she is eating it all this while...

she is sleeping on a cushion...not in a tank...

coz i have 2 more tortises....they grow very fast when they are in water..so I am letting them walking around my kitchen...they are used to dry places now & are doing well....

wat is substrate?



emysemys said:


> Like Maggie said, swollen and closed eyes is merely an indication of something else wrong with the tortoise. The most common cause of eye problems would be food related or substrate related.
> 
> What kind of tortoise is it?
> What kind of substrate are you using?
> ...


----------



## Stazz (Jun 2, 2009)

lijuan22, I think its best for you to post some pictures of your lovely tortoise so that we can help you get her better  Show us pictures of her enclosure, what do you feed her, and pictures of the top of her shell (carapace) and the bottom of her shell (plastron) and her tail, so we can help you 

It is very very very important for your tortoise to have water at all times, and to be hydrated. You should be soaking her a few times a week in water 15mins at a time. This is done, not to make them grow, buts its too keep them healthy and hydrated. This is VIP  The water doesn't make them grow, so you don't have to worry about that. A tortoise should be on a substrate, such as organic soil and sand mix, or shredded aspen to name a few, NOT, I repeat not sleeping on a cushion. Let us help you my friend.

Hougang is in Singapore.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2009)

lijuan22 said:


> hihi..thanks for the reply...
> she is just like a normal tortise which I bought from the market...I am not tat familiar wif tortise tings...so sorrie...so cnt tell wat species it belongs to...
> ya..she is eating normal...her eyes are open sometimes for a few seconds den close again...
> I dun put her in water..she sleeps on a cushion..she is used to dry place...as I wana try to stop her from growing too fast so i dun put her in water...can u share wif me the website which sells tortise stuff?
> ...



Oh my! I know you are trying to do your best for this tortoise, but this is a very serious situation, lijuan22. The different kinds of tortoise require different care. We don't have any idea what kind of tortoise you find for sale in your market, so we really can't help you. Some tortoises need to be kept moist. Some tortoises need to be kept dry. Some tortoises eat grass and weeds. Some tortoises eat fruit and bugs. And since your little tortoise is having an eye problem, it is very important to know what kind it is so that you can feed it the correct diet. Also, I don't think it is good to sleep on a cushion. In the wild, some tortoises sleep in holes in the ground, while some tortoises sleep under bushes. Put your tortoise in a small bowl of water and his eyes should open.

Can you post a picture of the tortoise?

Yvonne

(I'm thinking this might be a turtle and should maybe live in water???)


----------



## BoxingTortoise (Jun 23, 2009)

no offense but this is really sad this person should not even own a tortoise let alone 2.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, you are right, Boxing Tortoise, but a lot of times there is an language barrier and some countries are behind us education wise...you see why it is so hard to give decent advice...we can only hope that something gets thru...


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear lijuan22,

Try this website. You might be able to see your tortoise/turtle and identify it. That way, some of the old timers could help you better. I'm also new at taking care of tortoise but it has helped to study what works/doesn't work with my specific tortoise. Asking questions here is totally appropriate and shows you care about your tort/turtle.
Hope you can make a good use of this site as well as other resources available to you in your area.

http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptile-species/turtles-and-tortoises_all_landing.aspx


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lijuan22Ã¯Â¼Å’Ã¦Â­Â¡Ã¨Â¿Å½Ã£â‚¬â€šÃ¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥Â¸Å’Ã¦Å“â€ºÃ¨Â­Â¯Ã¦Ë†ÂÃ¥â€šÂ³Ã§ÂµÂ±Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¤Â¸Â­Ã¦â€“â€¡Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¦Ë†â€˜Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¥Ëœâ€”Ã¨Â©Â¦Ã¦ËœÂ¯ okÃ£â‚¬â€šMado Ã§ÂµÂ¦Ã¤Â½Â Ã¤Â¸â‚¬Ã¥â‚¬â€¹Ã¥Â¤Â§Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¥Å“Â°Ã©Â»Å¾Ã¦Å¸Â¥Ã§Å“â€¹Ã§â€ºÂ¸Ã§â€°â€¡Ã¤Â¸Å Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¤Â½Â Ã¥ÂÂ¯Ã¤Â»Â¥Ã¥Å“Â¨Ã¥Â®Æ’Ã§â„¢Â¼Ã§ÂÂ¾Ã¥â€¦Â¶Ã¤Â½Â Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©ÂÂ²Ã©Ë†ÂÃ§Å¡â€žÃ¤ÂºÂºÃ§â€ºÂ¸Ã§â€°â€¡Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¥Â¸Å’Ã¦Å“â€ºÃ¥â€™Å’Ã¥â€˜Å Ã¨Â¨Â´Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥â‚¬â€˜Ã©ÂÂµÃ¥â€¦Â¥Ã¥Â®Æ’Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¦ËœÂ¯Ã£â‚¬â€šÃ¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥Å“Â¨Ã¤Â½Â Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©ÂÂ¢Ã§Â©ÂÃ§Å¡â€ž Hougang Ã¦â€“Â¹Ã©ÂÂ¢Ã¥Å“Â¨Ã¥Ë†â€”Ã¥â€¡ÂºÃ¥â€¦Â©Ã¥â‚¬â€¹Ã¥Å“Â°Ã©Â»Å¾Ã¯Â¼Å’Ã¦â€“Â°Ã¥Å Â Ã¥ÂÂ¡Ã¤Â¸â‚¬Ã©Å¡Â»Ã¥Â¯ÂµÃ§â€°Â©Ã©â‚¬â€Ã¥Â¾â€˜Ã¯Â¼Å’
(Lijuan22, Welcome. I hope my attempt to translate to traditional chinese is ok. Mado gave you a great site to check out the pictures on I hope you can find your tortoise picture on it and let us know what type it is. I am listing two sites in your area of Hougang, Singapore a pets channel), http://www.petschannel.com/home/?ch=6

Ã¤Â»Â¥Ã¥ÂÅ Ã¤Â½Â Ã¥Å“Â¨ 1 Ã¦Â¢ÂÃ¤Â¸Â­Ã¥Å“â€¹Ã¨Å Â±Ã¥Å“â€™Ã©Ââ€œÃ¨Â·Â¯Ã¦Å“â€°Ã¤Â¸â‚¬Ã¦â€°â‚¬Ã©Ââ€¹Ã¤Â½Å“Ã¤Â¸Â­Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©Â¾Å“Ã¥â€™Å’Ã©Â¾Å“Ã¥ÂÅ¡Ã§â€°Â©Ã©Â¤Â¨Ã¯Â¼Å’Ã¥Â®Æ’Ã¦ËœÂ¯Ã¥Å“Â°Ã¥Å“â€“Ã¤Â¸Å Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¨â€”ÂÃ¨â€°Â²Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¦ËœÅ¸Ã¥Â½Â¢Ã§â€¹â‚¬Ã£â‚¬â€š
And you have a Live turtle and tortoise Museum at 1 Chinese Garden Road, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the blue star shape on the map. http://www.streetdirectory.com/businessfinder/business/travel_id_30767/travel_site_112450/resto/1/
Ã¥ÂÂ¯Ã¨Æ’Â½Ã¤Â½Â Ã¥ÂÂ¯Ã¤Â»Â¥Ã¥Â¾â€”Ã¥Ë†Â°Ã©â€”Å“Ã¦â€“Â¼Ã©ÂÂµÃ¥â€¦Â¥Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¨Â³â€¡Ã¨Â¨Å Ã¥â€™Å’Ã¥Â¦â€šÃ¤Â½â€¢Ã§â€¦Â§Ã©Â¡Â§Ã¤Â½Â Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©â€šÂ£Ã¨Â£Â¡Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©ÂÂ²Ã©Ë†ÂÃ§Å¡â€žÃ¤ÂºÂºÃ£â‚¬â€š
Perhaps you could get information on what type and how to care for your tortoise there. 


Ã¤Â¸ÂÃ¥ÂÂ¯Ã¨Æ’Â½Ã§Å¸Â¥Ã©Ââ€œÃ¤Â½Â Ã¤Â½Â Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¦Â²â€™Ã¦Å“â€°Ã¤Â¸â‚¬Ã¥Â¼ÂµÃ§â€ºÂ¸Ã§â€°â€¡Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¦ÂÂÃ¨Â¿Â°Ã¤Â¸Å Ã¦Å“â€°Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¤Â»â‚¬Ã©ÂºÂ¼Ã©Â¡Å¾Ã¥Å¾â€¹Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©Â¾Å“Ã£â‚¬â€šÃ¦Ë†â€˜Ã¤Â½ÂÃ¥Å“Â¨Ã§Â¾Å½Ã¥Å“â€¹Ã¥â€™Å’Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥â‚¬â€˜Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¥Â¯ÂµÃ§â€°Â©Ã¥â€žÂ²Ã¥Â­ËœÃ¥â€¡ÂºÃ¨Â³Â£Ã¥Â¾Ë†Ã¥Â¤Å¡Ã¤Â¸ÂÃ¥ÂÅ’Ã©Â¡Å¾Ã¥Å¾â€¹Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©Â¾Å“Ã¥â€™Å’Ã©Â¾Å“Ã£â‚¬â€š
It is impossible to know what type of tortoise you have by your description or without a picture. I live in the USA and our pet stores sell many different types of tortoise and turtle.


Ã¨Â«â€¹Ã¦Å¸Â¥Ã§Å“â€¹Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥â€™Å’ Mado Ã¥â€¦Â¬Ã¤Â½Ë†Ã¤Âºâ€ Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¥Å“Â°Ã©Â»Å¾Ã¥â€™Å’/Ã¦Ë†â€“Ã¥â€¦Â¬Ã¤Â½Ë†Ã¤Â½Â Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©ÂÂ²Ã©Ë†ÂÃ§Å¡â€žÃ¤ÂºÂºÃ§Å¡â€žÃ¤Â¸â‚¬Ã¥Â¼ÂµÃ§â€ºÂ¸Ã§â€°â€¡Ã¦â€°â‚¬Ã¤Â»Â¥Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥â‚¬â€˜Ã¦â€ºÂ´Ã¥Â¥Â½Ã¥Å“Â°Ã¥ÂÂ¯Ã¤Â»Â¥Ã¥Â¹Â«Ã¥Å Â©Ã¤Â½Â Ã£â‚¬â€š
Please check out the sites I and Mado have posted and/or post a picture of your tortoise so we can better help you.


----------



## Candy (Jun 24, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Lijuan22Ã¯Â¼Å’Ã¦Â­Â¡Ã¨Â¿Å½Ã£â‚¬â€šÃ¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥Â¸Å’Ã¦Å“â€ºÃ¨Â­Â¯Ã¦Ë†ÂÃ¥â€šÂ³Ã§ÂµÂ±Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¤Â¸Â­Ã¦â€“â€¡Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¦Ë†â€˜Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¥Ëœâ€”Ã¨Â©Â¦Ã¦ËœÂ¯ okÃ£â‚¬â€šMado Ã§ÂµÂ¦Ã¤Â½Â Ã¤Â¸â‚¬Ã¥â‚¬â€¹Ã¥Â¤Â§Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¥Å“Â°Ã©Â»Å¾Ã¦Å¸Â¥Ã§Å“â€¹Ã§â€ºÂ¸Ã§â€°â€¡Ã¤Â¸Å Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¤Â½Â Ã¥ÂÂ¯Ã¤Â»Â¥Ã¥Å“Â¨Ã¥Â®Æ’Ã§â„¢Â¼Ã§ÂÂ¾Ã¥â€¦Â¶Ã¤Â½Â Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©ÂÂ²Ã©Ë†ÂÃ§Å¡â€žÃ¤ÂºÂºÃ§â€ºÂ¸Ã§â€°â€¡Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¥Â¸Å’Ã¦Å“â€ºÃ¥â€™Å’Ã¥â€˜Å Ã¨Â¨Â´Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥â‚¬â€˜Ã©ÂÂµÃ¥â€¦Â¥Ã¥Â®Æ’Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¦ËœÂ¯Ã£â‚¬â€šÃ¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥Å“Â¨Ã¤Â½Â Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©ÂÂ¢Ã§Â©ÂÃ§Å¡â€ž Hougang Ã¦â€“Â¹Ã©ÂÂ¢Ã¥Å“Â¨Ã¥Ë†â€”Ã¥â€¡ÂºÃ¥â€¦Â©Ã¥â‚¬â€¹Ã¥Å“Â°Ã©Â»Å¾Ã¯Â¼Å’Ã¦â€“Â°Ã¥Å Â Ã¥ÂÂ¡Ã¤Â¸â‚¬Ã©Å¡Â»Ã¥Â¯ÂµÃ§â€°Â©Ã©â‚¬â€Ã¥Â¾â€˜Ã¯Â¼Å’
> (Lijuan22, Welcome. I hope my attempt to translate to traditional chinese is ok. Mado gave you a great site to check out the pictures on I hope you can find your tortoise picture on it and let us know what type it is. I am listing two sites in your area of Hougang, Singapore a pets channel), http://www.petschannel.com/home/?ch=6
> 
> Ã¤Â»Â¥Ã¥ÂÅ Ã¤Â½Â Ã¥Å“Â¨ 1 Ã¦Â¢ÂÃ¤Â¸Â­Ã¥Å“â€¹Ã¨Å Â±Ã¥Å“â€™Ã©Ââ€œÃ¨Â·Â¯Ã¦Å“â€°Ã¤Â¸â‚¬Ã¦â€°â‚¬Ã©Ââ€¹Ã¤Â½Å“Ã¤Â¸Â­Ã§Å¡â€žÃ©Â¾Å“Ã¥â€™Å’Ã©Â¾Å“Ã¥ÂÅ¡Ã§â€°Â©Ã©Â¤Â¨Ã¯Â¼Å’Ã¥Â®Æ’Ã¦ËœÂ¯Ã¥Å“Â°Ã¥Å“â€“Ã¤Â¸Å Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¨â€”ÂÃ¨â€°Â²Ã§Å¡â€žÃ¦ËœÅ¸Ã¥Â½Â¢Ã§â€¹â‚¬Ã£â‚¬â€š
> ...



Robyn, off subject sorry, but what are you doing up at 12:14 a.m.? Are you having trouble sleeping or are you taking care of Lil Bit?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Off subject:
Candy, a little bit of both I think. My sleep these days is down to about 4 to 5 hours if I am lucky. Plus seems I am up and down a lot checking on Lil'Bit. 

On Subject:
I'm hoping the Chinese translation helps in the communication with Lijuan22. I am almost inclined to think these may be box turtles as in checking the Chinese sites for Common Tortoise it showed several box turtles (or what looked like box turtles). I have talked to several peeps from China lately. Hopefully they will find out what type and get them better care. 

I did find out that in some parts of the world what we in the US call tortoises they call turtles. And what we call turtles they call tortoises. Who knew?


----------



## Candy (Jun 24, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Off subject:
> Candy, a little bit of both I think. My sleep these days is down to about 4 to 5 hours if I am lucky. Plus seems I am up and down a lot checking on Lil'Bit.
> 
> On Subject:
> ...


Off subject: Robyn, I'd have my hormones checked it sounds like they're off. We take care of our torts, but sometimes we have to think of ourselves too. 

Anyway very interesting about different areas of the world. Hopefully you can get through on this one and give them some good advice on their tort/turtle.


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 25, 2009)

Robyn, I am very impressed with the chinese translation info. I had only seen that yesterday on a co worker's computer (she is chinese) I hope they can answer and post pics.

Dawna


----------

